# What to do with your old no longer supported VSTI's



## José Herring (Feb 19, 2020)

What do you ladies and gentlemen do with your old no longer supported VSTi's? Like the one's where the company went out of business, or drop support and they no longer work in your DAW or operating system, ect.. Or, they just didn't make the 64 bit leap.

I have so many synths like Devine Machine's Krishna, or Camel Audio's Alchemy or Camel Audio's Cameloen, ect... Synths I loved back 10 years ago that still sound just as unique and alive today but are just buried on a harddrive for some reason. 

I'm thinking of building a dedicated XP 32 bit machine to house the synhts of yesteryear.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Feb 19, 2020)

I bury them in the garden with my dead pets and vanquished enemies.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2020)

Used ones and zeros lose very little in audio quality over time. The for sale threads below seem to reflect that in the pricing....ankyu.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Feb 20, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Used ones and zeros lose very little in audio quality over time. The for sale threads below seem to reflect that in the pricing....ankyu.


True but when they no longer work on modern rigs, they become somewhat useless. I too, as @josejherring , have VSTs that won't work on anything more recent than Windows XP.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a very few nowadays unsupported or incompatible VI's and libraries, but I have to say that I've simply stopped using the software I was using in the past before I've finally entered the world of Kontakt and Komplete. Because of financial reasons, I've started out with products from AIR Music Technology and IK Multimedia. However, I find the world of NI and 3rd party Kontakt libraries much more powerful, flexible and inspiring these days that I simply don't see too many reasons to continue using the mentioned alternatives in addition to those. I also often feel a bit overwhelmed by all these choices, so I always aim to streamline my sound palette as much as possible.


----------



## muk (Feb 20, 2020)

On Windows 10, I am using jbridge to bridge old 32-bit plugins to 64-bit. Works flawlessly for me so far.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Feb 20, 2020)

muk said:


> On Windows 10, I am using jbridge to bridge old 32-bit plugins to 645-bit. Works flawlessly for me so far.


Yes, me too. But what about Win XP only plugins?


----------



## muk (Feb 20, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Yes, me too. But what about Win XP only plugins?



Good question. I don't know whether I have such a plugin. I think the oldest ones I am running are WizooVerb and a TC Powercore unit. Both run fine on my Windows 10 machine, and with jbridge in Cubase 9.5.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 20, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I have so many synths like Devine Machine's Krishna, or Camel Audio's Alchemy or Camel Audio's Cameloen, ect... Synths I loved back 10 years ago that still sound just as unique and alive today but are just buried on a harddrive for some reason.


lol I was just thinking of Camel Audio as soon as I saw the forum list


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> True but when they no longer work on modern rigs, they become somewhat useless. I too, as @josejherring , have VSTs that won't work on anything more recent than Windows XP.



Therein lies the problem.
Ive used the same plug ins since 2003. Its an ancient platform called Scope DSP. Thankfully they’ve kept updating their drivers. I just don’t really need more than a few Mastering plug ins, Expanders, Comps. Used the same expandable 64 x 12 x 4 x 2 mixer forever.

I fear change.

Funny thing, Brainworx, ReLabs, SPL and Algorithmix got their start there.
I had their EQ’s, Transient Designers, Reverbs and Mastering plug ins long before they went to Native.
They sound great so I’ve never needed anything other than Soft Synths and Sample Players.
Thankfully my Spectsonics, NI, PTeq and u-He investments only get better over time.

I guess soft solutions must deal with disposable plug ins, synths and samples.
Lost my investment of thousands into Gigastudio.
It still works but the lack of articulations and development are intolerable after having LASS, CHein Horns, etc.

Learned my lesson about 15 years ago.

Cheery-O


----------



## wst3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Mostly I delete plugins that no longer work... I probably already have something to replace it, heck, I probably already replaced it.

Two exceptions
- Camel Audio Alchemy still works, but anytime I use it I commit the track to audio for the day when it no longer works.
- Wizzoverb - which is once again not working, but I will bug the poor developer for yet another key soon.

Not really an exception, I have a GigaStudio machine that still works. When it dies I will get G-Player for the handful of libraries I like.

We are at the mercy of various developers and that part stinks, but go ahead and find parts for JH-16<G>!


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 20, 2020)

muk said:


> On Windows 10, I am using jbridge to bridge old 32-bit plugins to 64-bit. Works flawlessly for me so far.


+1

Doesn't always work with Cubase though. And for me, most have been replaced with better newer stuff. But then, I've only really had the money to spend on better (aka not free or almost free) in the last five or so years. So I may have a copy of Alchemy CM, but I don't think I bothered trying to load it on the latest computer.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 20, 2020)

Old P4 computer.


----------



## JJP (Feb 20, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Old P4 computer.



Muse Receptor?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 20, 2020)

JJP said:


> Muse Receptor?



That would work too, but old P4s are cheaper to keep in the garage than to have hauled away!


----------



## greggybud (Feb 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Doesn't always work with Cubase though.



I do remember a host of jBridge options to make troublesome 32bit VSTs work in 64 bit Cubase. If it's important to you, send a mesasge to J, the developer who might give immediate insight as to whether or not a VST is bridgeable. I remember a couple that I couldn't figure out, and he helped by giving me the right jBridge combinations.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2020)

meh, now that catalina is only 64 bit i just had to ditch some old plugins. camel audio stuff does open in logic and i saved all the presets i used the most.

one major for me is the virus ti plugin. i tested dune3 and the sound is aboutt the same but the virus plugin and hardware combination made it amazing to change sounds so dramatically. im still learning dune3 but so far there are some really neat stuff. ill have to adapt and figure out ways of doing new things w it.
same as a few others, i just have to let them go and try new things. 
and wierdly enough, Reason 11 is back as a plugin so that like 20 years circle for me. i got reason v1 in 2000. 
not to say im not pissed about the planned obsolesce these companies pull all the time. apple being one fo the main ones.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 21, 2020)

Does anyone still have GVI installed. I remember it worked on W7 with a registry tweak.


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 21, 2020)

Camel Audio Alchemy is the only one & luckily it's been working fine. Others I remove or delete.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 21, 2020)

Take 'em out behind the barn and shoot 'em!

But seriously, this is simply the bane of riding the technology wave. It's not limited to just plugins. I've got obsolete games that I used to love, and other software, that won't run on modern operating systems. And in the mobile world it's even worse, because new operating systems, that are released in rapid-fire succession, routinely break older apps. On top of that, when a developer goes out of business, you can't even download their apps anymore, even if you paid for them. I have 4 iPads of different generations, dating back to the original iPad 1, that I keep around simply so I can use the obsoleted and irreplaceable apps that are installed on them. It's a weird quandry to be in.

But getting back to VSTi's... when they no longer work, I simply delete them. I've lost some favorites along the way, but it's nothing I can't live without. Lord knows I have far more sounds and libraries than I'll ever use in my lifetime.

We live in an age of disposable ones and zeros that we can't hold or touch.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 21, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> But getting back to VSTi's... when they no longer work, I simply delete them. I've lost some favorites along the way, but it's nothing I can't live without. Lord knows I have far more sounds and libraries than I'll ever use in my lifetime.



I agree. I still use the Kjaerhus Classic compressor en delay plugins, both of which are 32bit. Especially the compressor is something I still use on basically every track. But once they stop working I just (have to) move on. And that's maybe not such a bad thing, forcing you to change your habits.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the all the input. The only reason I asked is that I had developed back in the day when I had less money than I have now a unique sound using a combination of the aformentioned synths and a bunch of freebee plugins. They had a character and a uniqueness about them that I kind of miss.

What I think I can do is to port them from my XP drive and get them running in a 32bit instance of VEPro and see if that's stable enough. They also had low footprint CPU wise so I could stack a lot of stuff without feeling it. 

Maybe I'm hallucinating and when I finally do get them working again they may suck. But, I miss them.


----------

